

Boycott Linux (inspired by Fork Debian) - jarcane
http://www.boycottlinux.org/

======
nacs
You've convinced me. So.. how good is this Minix thing mentioned in the
article? Would be it be a good alternative to Linux and and how fast does it
load Myspace?

------
ddade
Almost. It almost got me.

------
rocoso
almost got me until he mentions facebook

------
vacri
Nicely done.

